# Taking the plunge



## cfield (Jul 23, 2011)

I currently work for a tree company, however I do my own thing on the side. I have all the equipment,insurances,ect. My question is how do you know when it's time to take the plunge on your own? I stay as busy as I'd like, but working evenings and 7 days a week is getting old. Go from being an employee, to being self employed? It's a scary thought.


----------



## mattfr12 (Jul 24, 2011)

cfield said:


> I currently work for a tree company, however I do my own thing on the side. I have all the equipment,insurances,ect. My question is how do you know when it's time to take the plunge on your own? I stay as busy as I'd like, but working evenings and 7 days a week is getting old. Go from being an employee, to being self employed? It's a scary thought.


 
i did and have survived 7 years so far knock on wood and i pray that it continues working for yourself is great. but when to do it only you can answer that question. will your income be adequate to sustain your lifestyle? alot of guys build up to much overhead and drive themselves into the ground by having to charge a fortune.


----------



## tommyo (Aug 9, 2011)

Scary yes!! I did it 8 years ago.Can't believe it took me so long.Should have 25 years ago.:bang:


----------



## TheLumberJack (Oct 4, 2011)

Well, are you still working for "the man"?


My only suggestion and warning, based on your initial post, is that you better not go from being an employee to self-employed if your motivating factor is schedule flexibility ("working evening and 7 days a week is getting old"). 

I personally went off on my own because of MONEY! 

Lets not lie to ourselves...this isn't charity work! 

After "taking the plunge", I now make about 10 times more than when I was punching in and out.


----------



## cfield (Oct 4, 2011)

Lumberjac


----------

